# UK citizen - Advice needed for setting up business in Cebu



## CWelsh (May 4, 2013)

Hello,

I am from the UK and my girlfriend is Irish. We are hoping to relocate to the Philippines to run a hotel in Cebu. We would be leasing the hotel and running it as our own business. We are looking for any advice on how to achieve this. Thanks for your time, Colin


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have followed a resort business owner right here in the Philippines on You tube and he has many video's on foreigner's who start business here, it's an eye opener, apparently he is leasing his resort right here in the Philippines, he is very knowledgable and he does answer these type of questions, here's the You tube short cut to his website.

Sean ResortRebel - YouTube


----------



## nice guy (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks mcalleyboy for the link some good info there and a awsome videos!


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

DON'T.... 

If a business in Cebu is making a profit they will not lease it to any-one so dont make a mistake that U can turn it around.

The only Hotel that will lease will be a Hotel that is not profitable...

Snap out of it and open your eyes...regards


----------



## pazz (Mar 4, 2013)

*mick*

Hi my name is Michael i have a small resort on camotes island north of Cebu Philippines.what is the name of your hotel? I am from nottingham UK i have plenty of friends who fly to Cebu then travel from there 
Regards mick


----------



## CWelsh (May 4, 2013)

Hi Mick,

We haven't secured the hotel yet so don't want to release it's name just yet. Could you give us any advice on setting up a business when a non Filipino can only own 40%? Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If nobody comments, watch this guys many YouTube videos on business here, he has done it and talks extensively on this subject he also will answer your questions:


Sean ResortRebel - YouTube


----------



## wez1979 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Resort*



pazz said:


> Hi my name is Michael i have a small resort on camotes island north of Cebu Philippines.what is the name of your hotel? I am from nottingham UK i have plenty of friends who fly to Cebu then travel from there
> Regards mick


Hi Michael I am from Grantham, Lincolnshire. My wife's family are from Bohol near Cebu. Where is your resort mate, we might come there some time later this year. can you post a linkl with your reply thread, cheers bud. Wez.


----------



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

*Camotes*



pazz said:


> Hi my name is Michael i have a small resort on camotes island north of Cebu Philippines.what is the name of your hotel? I am from nottingham UK i have plenty of friends who fly to Cebu then travel from there
> Regards mick



Hi Mick,
Whats the name of your resort on Camotes? I visit that Island when I go to the Philippines. I may be travelling there in March and might drop by. I'm also from the UK, Watford and support the Hornets!
Regards,
Pete


----------

